# MeGa LiSt Of SiTeS ::All Free Free Free::| Have A Look HERE



## rakeshishere (Feb 2, 2007)

*\" All the best things in life are things u get for free\"*

*Free Subdomains*
*www.freeurl.com
*www.jwdx.com
*www.cjb.net
*www.dot.tk
*www.v3.com
*www.hotredirect.com
*www.internetjump.com
*www.zdos.com
*www.webalias.com
*www.reduce.to
*www.warping.to
*www.gosurfto.com
*www.shorturl.com
*www.has.it
*www.1fx.net
*www.get-2.com
*www.myredirector.com
*www.tr.cx
*www.kickme.to
*www.dk3.com
*www.suite.net/url.htm
*www.ontheweb.nu
*www.globalredirect.com
*www.linkworld.to
*www.rename.net
*www.webmask.com
*www.guruguru.to
*www.6x.to
*www.b4.to
*www.b6.to
*www.h3.to
*www.thx.to
*www.tsx.to
*www.tsx.org
*www.2fbi.de
*www.ubb.cc
*www.IDz.net
*zwap.to
*www.xsub.ws
*www.elite.to
*www.2fbi.de
*www.b6.to
*www.quickurl.com
*www.iidd.org/
*www.ne1.net/

*Free Domains*
*www.dot.tk/ (redirection)
*www.uni.cc/ (redirection, webhosting, OR domain)
*www.acidmist.com/
*www.freedomain.co.nr (the best 0 ads)
*
Co-Brands*
*megagiga.com
*www.muttle.com/

*Free FileStorage*
*java.isavvix.com/freeback.jsp
*www.sharemation.com/
*www.storagevault.net/
*www.tiomeg.com/
*briefcase.yahoo.com/

*Free Pop3Mails*
*quickemail.de
*gmx.net
*spamgourmet.com
*kgb.cz
*hotmail.com
*uyeler.mynet.com
*eng.mail.port.ru
*passagen.se
*mail.urbia.de
*www.hotpop.com
*webmail.berlin.de
*club.lemonde.fr
*mail.lycos.co.uk
*topsurf.com
*uk2.net
*liquid2k.com
*newmail.net
*mail.arabia.com
*home.se
*epost.portalen.no
*runbox.com
*mail.tut.by

*Free Email for your site*
*bigmailbox.com
*zzn.com
*i-p.com

*Free Counters/Stats for ur site*
*www.countercentral.com/
*www.sitemeter.com
*www.addfreestats.com
*www.bravenet.com
*www.admo.net
*www.thecounter.com
*www.extreme-dm.com/
*www.stats4all.com
*www.realtracker.com
*www.dataplain.com/data.cgi/company/0/index
*www.okcounter.com
*www.cgi2you.com
*www.statcounter.com/

*Free Web Hosts*
*www.fileserv.sytes.net
*www.web1000.com
*www.liquid2k.com/
*www.host.sk/ (Russian)
*www.cfm-resources.com/
*www.gizba.com/
*www.websamba.com/
*www.250free.com/
*www.geocities.com/
*www.angelfire.com/
*www.tripod.com/
*www.worldzone.net/
*www.topcities.com/
*www.brinkster.com/
*www.9cy.com/
*www.hostultra.com/
*www.topcities.com/
*www.spaceports.com/
*www.tripod.co.uk/
*www.hut.ru/ (Russian)
*www.netfirms.com/
*free.lameasshosting.com/
*www.7host.com/
*www.domaindlx.com/
*www.websamba.com/
*www.amzweb.net/
*www.portland.co.uk/
*www.cfm-resources.com/
*members.freewebs.com/
*www.phathost.com
*www.deluxnetwork.com/pgs/plans.php
*www.chez.tiscali.fr/ (French)
*www.tripod.spray.se/ (Swedish)
*www.coolfreepages.com/
*www.wolfserver.net/members/webhosting.asp
*www.ish.biz/
*www.Breezeland.com
*www.polarhome.com
*www.freehosting.rbftpnetworks.com/
*www.FateBack.com

*Below you will find a tutorial for setting up of an Apache Web Server.
Apache tutrial*

*Tutorials*
*tutorialfind.com (All areas)

*Photoshop*
*opticalorgasm.com/huge_tutorial_list.html
*www.absolutecross.com/
*www.actionfx.com/
*www.adobeevangelists.com/
*www.adobe.com/webstudio/phot...blend/main.html
*www.adobe.com/products/tips/photoshop.html
*www.geo.utexas.edu/output/photoshop.html
*development.alpha-project.net/tutorials.html
*www.aqa-d.se/
*ard.virtualave.net/frame.htm
*www.veraldar.net/ari/
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/
*www.bizark.com/
~censored~.com/
*www.webdevelopersjournal.com..._ad_banner.html
*www.candeekis.com/alltutorials.html
*www.cbtcafe.com/photoshop/
*builder.cnet.com/webbuilding/0-7370.html
*builder.cnet.com/
*www.computerarts.co.uk/tutorials/2d/
*www.cyberinkdesign.com/tutor.htm
*www.dacort.com/tutorials.php
*www.dalinise.com/
*2achievesuccess.com/david/
*misery.subnet.at/
*www.deepspaceweb.com/
*www.designsbymark.com/pstips/
*www.dsigning.com/
*www.deviantart.com/
*www.digital-creativity.co.uk/
*www.digitalthread.com/
*www.distortion.co.uk/freebies/tutorial.html
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml
*www.edevcafe.com/
*www.elated.com/
*www.zdjournals.com/ips/
*www.geocities.com/nessele/
*erk.free.fr/
*www.espressographics.com/
*www.evening.demon.co.uk/articles.html
*www.exquisitedesign.com/
*www.extremeflash.com/
*www.extropia.com/
*www.eyeball-design.com/page09.htm
*www.eyewire.com/tips/photoshop/
*www.firelily.com/
*www.freegraphics.com/10_Tutorials/Photoshop/
*www.codewarrioru.com/CodeWarriorU/
*www.webspace.com.br/opus/web3.htm
*geda-online.com/
*www.gifart.com/graphictips5.shtml
*gliebster.com/
*www.2ginc.com/
*www2.gograph.com/fusion/EN/E...op.cfm?jmpfos=1
*www.goranation.com/
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/ps...psresources.htm
*graphicssoft.about.com/libra...shop+6+Tutorial
*wwwebmasters.net/tutorials/Photoshop/
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...photoshop.shtml
*www.grafx-design.com/tutorials.html
*www.gurusnetwork.com/
*homepages.ihug.com.au/~mr_jr/tutorials.htm
*www.hyperpark.com/
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/
*the-internet-eye.com/HOWTO/default.htm
*www.myjanee.com/jnetuts.htm
*www.arraich.com/ps_intro.htm
*jereme.gfxsites.net/
*www.jlswebsource.com/tutorials.html
*pionet.net/~jzeman/tips/contents.html
*www.multimania.com/harvestr/logos/
*www.iboost.com/build/software/pshop/index.html
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/
*hotwired.lycos.com/
*www.iservice.at/isset.html
*www.itgraphics.com.au/tutorial/index.htm
*www.visual-redemption.com/
*mccannas.com/pshop/photosh0.htm
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/linkotip.htm
*www.magicpixel.com.au/html/workwel.html
*homepage.mac.com/markstrange...hoto~index.html
*www.sketchpad.net/
*www.photoshopuser.com/
*www.neofrog.com/
*www.netpedia.com/graphics/tips/
*www.opticnurve.com/
*orgcon.jlswebsource.com/tips.html
*www.orionnetlinks.com/Photoshop/photoshop.asp
*www.ozones.com/handson/
*www.pageresource.com/
*www.pagetutor.com/
*www.pankpages.com/
*www.piscespub.com/pcpp50.html
*www.pixelpunk.8m.com/
*showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/adobepc.htm
*www.perfectpixels.com/home.cfm
*www.phong.com/
*www.planetphotoshop.com/tutorials.html
*www.poidesign.com/
*www.pragt.net/
*www.webreference.com/graphics/
*www.psionic.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
*www.webreference.com/graphics/
*www.rainworld.com/oe_99/forg...ndex.frame.html
*www.raestudios.com/
*www.rainworld.com/
*www.renderosity.com/
*books.je-ideadesign.com/viewlets/
*robouk.gdesign.nl/index.php3
*www.russellbrown.com/
*www.afn.org/~afn07395/
*www.creativepro.com/story/
*www.shortcutcentral.com/
*www.sketchpad.net/photoshp.htm
*learn.smartplanet.com/
*webdeveloper.com/html/html_table_splicing.html
*www.spoono.com/
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/
*www.stewartstudio.com/tips/phototip.htm
*strider-web.virtualave.net/
*www.netcolony.com/arts/d5uga/Pshop/tuts.html
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/MonthlyTipB.html
*thetechnozone.com/macbuyersg...Photoshop6.html
*www.thinkdan.com/
*www.sev.com.au/dtpzone/phtips.asp
*members.tripod.com/~rddesign/prof.html
*www.teamphotoshop.com/
*graphicssoft.about.com/cs/ph...ls6/?once=true&
*www.intelinfo.com/
*twh.telefragged.com/
*builder.com.com/
*users.iafrica.com/c/cu/cubic/vers/
*www.wastedyouth.org/
*www.webclass-101.com/photoshop6.shtml
*wdvl.com/Authoring/Graphics/
*www.webgraphicscenter.com/
*webreference.com/graphics/column36/
*www.webslave.dircon.co.uk/photoshop/index.html
*www.wetzelandcompany.com/
*www.geocities.com/vitseeus/
*www.phong.com/tutorials/
*eternalgfx.homestead.com/effectstutorials.html
*www.icehousedesigns.com/tutorials/photoshop/
*www.deviantart.com/thumbnails.php?section=ps7
*www.dreaminfinity.com/tutorials/ps.shtml
*user.fundy.net/morris/redire...?gallery2.shtml
*www.ultimatetopsites.com/coolsites/top50gfx/
*www.pixelvoid.com/
*www.razorart.com/
*robouk.gdesign.nl/
*www.liquidsoft.com/
*www.pixeljunction.com/
*www.solardreamstudios.com/
*www.spoono.com/ *www.shadowness.com/tutorials.html
*twh.telefragged.com/
*www.tutorialfind.com/tutorials/adobe/
*www.wastedyouth.org/
*www.teamphotoshop.com/
*www.project-boredom.com/
*www.nyonic.com
*www.rainworld.com/psworkshop/
*www.screaming-art.com/
*www.photoshoptechniques.com/
*www.firelily.com/photoshop/
*www.photoshopcafe.com/tutorials.htm
*www.webcorpfx.com/v2-html/
*www.spyroteknik.com/
*tiles.ice.org/index_completed.php?
*www.arbel-designs.com/
*home.hetnet.nl/~whiteeagleonline/Tutorials.htm
*www.3x4.co.uk/tutorials.php
*www.myjanee.com/tuts.htm
*www.humanconclusion.com
*www.toeng.com
*www.endeffect.com
*www.pixeljunction.com
*www.iamunreal.com
*www.turtleshell.com
*www.cognitivedistortion.com

*Lightwave*
*members.shaw.ca/
*www.simplylightwave.com

*3D Studio Max*
*www.comet-cartoons.com/toons/3dhelp.cfm/
*www.3dtotal.com
*www.3dcafe.com/
*www.raph.com/
*www.exchange3d.com/main/index.php
*www.3dark.com/
*www.maxhelp.com/
*www.max3d.com/
*www.3dluvr.com/
*mr2k.3dvf.com/frameset.htm
*www.voidix.com/tutorials3d.php
*www.atomic-animation.com/boolean_reminders.htm
*www.maxtd.com/
*www.origamy.com.br/
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson67/index.html
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson64
*www.webreference.com/3d/lesson65
*members.shaw.ca/loganfoster/download/index.html

*Stock photos*
*www.deviantart.com/?tier=stockart
*www.istockphoto.com
*www.freefoto.com
*www.pictor.com
*www.imagebank.com
*www.ditto.com
*www.twistedlens.com
*www.bciusa.com
*www.photo.net
*www.webshots.com
*www.gograph.com
*www.freestockphotos.com
*www.freeimages.co.uk
*www.archivephotos.com
*www.pro-visions.com
*www.freemediaarchive.com
*www.zing.com
*www.atpictures.com
*www.zuadobank.com

*Mixed*
*www.catnmoose.com/wsc.shtml
*www.good-tutorials.com
*www.milonic.co.uk/menu/
*www.dynamicdrive.com/
*www.dhtmlcentral.com/
*www.entensity.net/
*tutorials.findtutorials.com/
*www.fsix.net/
*www.kaosweaver.com/
*liquidpulse.net
*www.melonn.com/
*vancouver-webpages.com/META/mk-metas.html
*www.microbians.com/
*www.opencube.com/
*technet.oracle.com/
*www.phpcrazy.com/scripts.html
*www.phpdeveloper.org
*phpwebsite.appstate.edu/
*www.precisionart.net/index.php
*www.shadowness.com
*cgi.resourceindex.com
*www.lol.dk/lol/
*www.MyTrashMail.com/
*www.thewebmachine.com/
*pixel2life.com
*www.sitepoint.com/

*htaccess Tutorial*
*www.btinternet.com/~phoenix1962/htaccess.htm


*EDIT:Add Ur own USeful Links which might have been skipped *


----------



## anandk (Feb 2, 2007)

nice collection. thanx. and the best part is...this is free too


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 2, 2007)

Good list. All ur bookmarks.. I suppose. Hard work pays. & so u get paid.. reps... from my side.

Good luck. Keep goin.


----------



## blackpearl (Feb 2, 2007)

That was huge!! Thanks.


----------



## thinkdigitreader (Feb 2, 2007)

ThankX for ur information


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 2, 2007)

Real huge list
thanks


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 2, 2007)

Very gud list

Can u provide me a list of sites which provide ASP advanced tutorial for free


----------



## arunks (Feb 2, 2007)

a wowwwwwwwww!!!!!!! collection


----------



## pchacker (Feb 2, 2007)

need list on java


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 2, 2007)

forgotten to tell rep for u


----------



## Dharmpal Singh (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks 
This is very very important & helpful for me


----------



## dissel (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for your work...nice collection...repo added.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 4, 2007)

Whoa!! Great Collection. Gonna rep you now.
Thanx for the linkz...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 4, 2007)

hey awesome collection man...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 4, 2007)

Great list .. thanx


----------



## yrakesh78 (Feb 7, 2007)

Wht a wonderful collection i like it great job..........


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 8, 2007)

wow!! What a great collection of sites and to for free. I like it and this is very important & helpful for me. ThankX for ur information. Gonna rep you now.    *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_75.gif


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks a ton


----------



## cooldev007 (Feb 9, 2007)

ThankX for ur information


----------



## n2casey (Feb 9, 2007)

Great & huge list friend. Repu for u.


----------



## redhat (Feb 10, 2007)

That was huge!!!
It it was awesome, all free sites. Too good man.
I also need a list on Java or VB 6.0(I know its outdated still...) if you have it.
Thanks for all this too


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow
Repped You
Keep It Up
Such A Huge Collection


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 10, 2007)

This Thread has 21 Replies and Every1 said-->"*Repped U*" ..I only got rep from 3 people only.. Anywaz I Hope it Helped Most of them in HERE


----------



## jacksparrow18 (Feb 13, 2007)

"badhiya hai"


----------



## koolbluez (Feb 13, 2007)

rakhishere said:
			
		

> This Thread has 21 Replies and Every1 said-->"Repped U" ..I only got rep from 3 people only..


Well, U got mine.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 13, 2007)

you got mine too


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 21, 2007)

redhat said:
			
		

> That was huge!!!
> It it was awesome, all free sites. Too good man.
> I also need a list on Java or VB 6.0(I know its outdated still...) if you have it.
> Thanks for all this too


*www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rls=GGGL,GGGL:2006-37,GGGL:en&q=java+tutorials

*www.google.co.in/search?q=free+jav...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## knowledgegainer (Feb 21, 2007)

tahanxxxxxxxx


----------



## tanush_89 (Feb 21, 2007)

great


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 24, 2007)

Ok..Guys...Found another Cool Tutorial site today for tuts on audio related softwares--->*www.audioforce.net/


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Feb 24, 2007)

thanks green-green reps for u


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Feb 24, 2007)

excellent


----------



## caleb (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow...this is great...rep'd u for it and u deserve it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 24, 2007)

graet dude................But U need a correction.
For the domain name co.nr...U need to place .co.nr small banner on ur site.


----------



## Bancho (Feb 25, 2007)

very good compilation


----------



## casanova (Feb 25, 2007)

Huge list. Keep it up.


----------



## ismart (Feb 25, 2007)

great list..thanx a lot.


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 26, 2007)

*Excellent Visual Basic Tutorials:

**www.visualbasicbooks.com/courses.html
*www.programmingtutorials.com/vb6.aspx
*www.vbtutor.net/vbtutor.html
*www.vb6.us/

*Some Microsoft Office Tutorials:*

*www.officetutorials.com/
*www.pitt.edu/~edindex/OfficeindexXP2.html
*www.uwstout.edu/training/MSTutorials/tutorials.htm
*inpics.net/

*Tutorials on OpenOffice which is an alternative to MS office*

*www.tutorialsforopenoffice.org/
*www.learnopenoffice.org/
*inpics.net/
*www.openoffice-support.net/
__________


			
				ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> graet dude................But U need a correction.
> For the domain name co.nr...U need to place .co.nr small banner on ur site.



Wht else can be given 2 u for freeeeee


----------



## lalam (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for all this!


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 27, 2007)

I was doing some msn search for tips and Tutorials on Lighting in photos and i got an awesome site filled with loads of lighting,Video,Audio  ,Graphics and  some  tutorials  on other miscellaneous topics...Chk it  out!

*www.mediacollege.com/*www.mediacollege.com/home/sitemap/internet.html


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 27, 2007)

very good list. tnx


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 27, 2007)

Very gud list thnax


----------



## karnivore (Feb 27, 2007)

ok dude...............its rep time.


----------



## trigger (Feb 27, 2007)

thats a mail fwd..


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 28, 2007)

* Guides/examples/Tutorials on Ajax*

*www.ajaximpact.com/tutorials.php
*www.ajaxtutorial.net/
*www.tizag.com/ajaxTutorial/
*www.ajaxmatters.com/blog/ajax-tutorials/
*www.freeprogrammingresources.com/ajax-tutorial-libraries.html
*
Tutorials on Computer Hardware

**www.pccomputernotes.com/
*www.tamingthebeast.net/training/hardwaretraining.htm
*www.vyomworld.com/resources/hardware/index.asp


For tutorials/guides/tips/tricks on any Topic Type :"*searchtopic tutorials*" in *GOOGLE* .For eg:if u want some tutorials on photography type "*photography tutorials*" in the searchbox of google without quotes.Remember *GOOGLE* is the ur best friend, so make the best use of it.For any other request on tutorials on other Topics,Feel Free to PM me


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 22, 2007)

Now for some Video Tutorials on various Topics

*video-tutes.com/
*www.vtc.com


----------



## Ron (Mar 22, 2007)

Gr8 collection buddy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow........! Great collection....thanx...


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 28, 2007)

thnx for "Free" info.......


----------



## Josan (Apr 11, 2007)

ohhh thats a great lis of sites ,,,great work mannnn!!!!!!!!!
im lil bit confused to choose a site for a particular type .......
but this is realy a great work man @@@@@@@@@


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 11, 2007)

@ax3,LOL 
PS:This has taken almost a yr of my continous search/quest for some particular info in GOOGLE


----------



## Tapomay (Apr 12, 2007)

Great work my friend. Thanks a lot for the list.


----------



## agent12584 (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats for ur effort


----------



## me_ankitroy (Apr 28, 2007)

Very Good and HUGE collection this really needs a hardwork............
Thanks Man....................


----------



## gramesh (May 5, 2007)

Hi can anyone please tell where to find good tutorials on satellite technology
like technology used,equipment used methods used etc.thanks


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 5, 2007)

^^^^^^U sud start a seperate thread for this.This thread is for list of freewares.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 5, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^U sud start a seperate thread for this.This thread is for list of freewares.



There is a separate thread on freewares..Go HERE

This thread is not related to that one


----------



## aditya.shevade (May 12, 2007)

I was searching for Web Authoring.... I came across this thread, and another thread...... Take a look at this thread posted on 10-02-2006. Look at the list there and the first post in this thread..... Am I missing something here?


----------



## LEARNER_LEARNER (May 12, 2007)

wooooooooooooooooooow really gr8 collections nd huge list .Keep it up.
ThanX


----------



## rakeshishere (May 14, 2007)

A New Link found Today


> *www.tutorom.com/


----------



## rakeshishere (May 17, 2007)

> *Info About TeacherTube Website*:
> Our goal is to provide an online community for sharing instructional videos. We seek to fill a need for a more educationally focused, safe venue for teachers, schools, and home learners. It is a site to provide anytime, anywhere professional development with teachers teaching teachers. As well, it is a site where teachers can post videos designed for students to view in order to learn a concept or skill.
> 
> * TeacherTube* was the idea of Jason Smith, a 14-year veteran educator. Jason has been a teacher, coach, campus administrator and district administrator in public schools. He asked the question, "Why can't teachers, students, and schools utilize the power of the read/write web for learning?" To overcome barriers, he decided to just create a site and get started trying to help. He turned to his brother, Adam, who is a younger, digital native, with technical skills. Adam used his skills to develop the site and found a web host. Soon, Jason's wife, Jodie, joined the team to start populating the site with videos and help improve the communication. She too has 14 years of experience in education as a classroom teacher, campus technology integrator, and district curriculum coordinator.


*Click -->**HERE*


----------



## Pratik Roy (May 26, 2007)

That was REALLY a LARGE LIST...
keep up the good work...


----------



## rakeshishere (May 26, 2007)

Pratik Roy said:
			
		

> That was REALLY a LARGE LIST...
> keep up the good work...



Thanks!..Hope this List Helps Everyone a Lot


----------

